# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Antidepressiva:De verslaving en het effect op je sociale leven

## Felice

Hallo, Ik ben nieuw hier en heb net alles gelezen op dit forum. Graag wil ik ook mijn reactie plaatsen.
Sinds ruim 6 jaar slik ik nu seroxat en heb 2 x proberen te stoppen, omdat ik niet afhankelijk wil zijn van medicijnen. Daarvoor heb ik van alles geprobeerd via alternatieve wegen om op de been te blijven als het tegen zat en heb daar een kapitaal aan uit gegeven.
Toen heb ik omdat er van alles tegelijk bijelkaar kwam toch maar de huisarts bezocht en had voor het eerst ook geen verweer toen hij voorstelde om een medicijn te gaan slikken: seroxat! Er moest iets gebeuren en alles was me goed op dat moment, zo diep was het dal voor mij en voor mijn man en kinderen, ik voelde wel dat ik hen zo ook erg belastte, omdat ik paniekaanvallen had, depressief was, dood wilde, ook erg geagiteerd danwel agressief kon reageren. Ik was gewoon doodop en kon niet meer. Had het gevoel dat alles op mij neer kwam, al vele jaren, en mijn huid was niet dik genoeg en mijn schouders niet sterk genoeg om alles te dragen. (ons gezin werd oa. zeer lang erg gepest in een maat die iemands voorstelling te boven gaat, verhuizing daardoor, echtgenoot die te weinig steun bood, emotionele eenzaamheid, enz. )
Nadat ik met seroxat was begonnen kreeg ik twee weken eerst hyperventilatie aanvallen en nog ergere paniekaanvallen, kon niet of nauwelijks alleen zijn, huilbuien, angst, verlatenheid, dood willen bleef.
Ik heb doorgezet, gecombineerd met een rustgevend middel, dat ik een twee weken genomen heb, en toen begon het echt beter te gaan. Ik werd rustiger, had ook wel het gevoel dat er een waas om me heen kwam, alle prikkels kwamen niet meer zo binnen, en daardoor heb ik ook wel het gevoel niet meer geheel mezelf te zijn, maar tegelijk vraag ik me af: wil ik dat nog wel, want zoals ik was wil ik ook niet meer terug worden...al vind ik het vreselijk dat ik het middel moet slikken en ook echt heel erg dat ik er dikker van geworden ben, nl. zo'n 9 kilo.
Toen ik het middel een haar geslikt had ben ik naar de (nieuwe) huisarts gegaan en gezegd dat ik wilde stoppen, en die zei meteen: o slikt u dat al een jaar? dan zou ik maar meteen stoppen! Neem het maar niet meer!
Ik was eigenlijk heel boos op hem, omdat ik hoopte op begeleiding van zijn kant bij afbouwen, maar hij kende overduidelijk het middel niet en wat het met je doet.
Dus ik ben op eigen houtje twee keer gestopt, dat aanvankelijk goed leek te gaan, maar na een maand of 3 ging het helemaal mis: huilbuien in het openbaar, vreselijk kwetsbaar, genante situaties daardoor, mijn sociale leefwereld werd weer kleiner, ik maakte door overassertiviteit weer fouten in het sociale verkeer, (en mensen blijken slecht te kunnen vergeven en vergeten..en oordelen snel),nerveus tot hypernerveus,de zenuwen gierden soms letterlijk in mijn keel, enz. Ik voelde me een last voor mijn omgeving en zij waren een last voor mij.
Ik vind het heel erg dat ik afhankelijk ben van seroxat om te kunnen functioneren en ''afgevlakt'' te zijn. Toen mijn moeder overleed heb ik ook niet kunnen huilen (alleen vlak na haar sterven waar ik bij was, maar dit werd me zelfs kwalijk genomen door een zus die er ook bij was...), daarna heb ik niet meer gehuild.
van de ene kant zou ik graag leven volgens mijn eigen natuur, en dat is erg overgevoelig, kwetsbaar, lief, maar ook depressief, zelfmoordgedachten, het gevoel ''het niet te kunnen'', te falen, enz.
Nu komt dat ook nog wel terug soms, ondanks dat ik seroxat gebruik, en dan ben ik heel bang dat ik meer zou moeten gaan slikken, maar dat wil ik persé niet. Ik gebruik 1x per dag 20 mgr. 
Dan word ik ook passiever en sluit me liefst af voor de buitenwereld, kan de hele dag op bed liggen, en wil niet dat anderen dat weten. 
Ik voel het ook als falen dat ik dit middel nodig heb maar troost me met de gedachte dat een ander bv. insuline nodig heeft die een stof tekort komt en ik heb seroxat nodig en denk dat ik serotonine tekort kom in mijn hersenen.
Ook al heb ik een kapitaal uitgegeven aan alternatieve zorg en middelen, dit is eerlijk gezegd wel het enige middel dat me tot nu toe deze levenskwaliteit gebracht heeft. Ook ben ik soms boos op mijn omgeving, omdat ik het idee heb dat ik dit middel moet slikken omdat zij niet om kunnen gaan met iemand die geagiteerd is, nerveus is of wordt, enz.
Ook weet ik niet wat nu van de verschijnselen die ik heb horen bij seroxatgebruik of bv. bij overgangsverschijnselen. (ben intussen 54) En/of dat ik bv. juist beter door de overgang heen kom omdát ik seroxat slik, dat kan ook.
Ik merk ook dat er een storing in mijn hersenen is, nl. dat ik vaak woorden vergeet, absoluut niet meer kan herinneren, woorden door elkaar hussel, spreekwoorden ook (van twee een maak enz.), eigenlijk zoals afasieproblemen. De huisarts weet hier niets zinnigs over te zeggen.
Ik vind dit vreselijk! heb het gevoel dat mijn hersenen er door aangetast worden. Allerlei verbindingen lopen niet meer goed in mijn hersenen. Zijn vertroebeld.

Het valt mij ontzettend tegen dat de (bij)werking van seroxat niet of nauwelijks bekend is bij veel huisartsen! Heel graag zou ik een daar een klankbord gehad hebben en nog. Maar het is me niet mogelijk om over mezelf te praten daar. 
Ik probeer maar sterk over te komen ook al voel ik het niet.
Soms wel, soms niet.

Ik vraag me ook af als ik eventueel dement ben, en/of geen tbl. meer kan slikken, hoe ik dan aan deze stof kom? Want zonder zou echt een ramp zijn, ik kan niet vertellen hoe erg het is om met jezelf te leven als je steeds dood wilt, oncontroleerbaar zak je daar in weg en komen die gedachten steeds terug. En gevoelens van minderwaardigheid, falen.
Het leven is onecht nu, ja, maar tegelijk leefbaar.
Heel graag zou ik zonder willen en mijn gewone gewicht terug hebben en er mogen en kunnen zijn zonder deze troep, maar ik kan het niet. 
Soms komen ondanks het gebruik van seroxat toch de diepe pijn terug, alsof er iets ligt te sluimeren en dan ben ik heel bang en durf er geen aandacht aan te geven en hoop maar dat het weer over gaat.
Mijn man ziet alleen maar graag dat ik het blijf slikken omdat het voor hem (en onze kinderen) dan ook rustiger is... net zoals ze kinderen ook soms Ritalin geven omdat de ouders er dan beter mee om kunnen gaan, dat klopt ook niet echt.
Maar tegelijk begrijp ik het wel.

Ik wil ieder die probeert af te bouwen veel succes wensen, maar bedenk ook waarom je ermee begon en of je dat dan terug wilt hebben? Wegen de voordelen tegen de nadelen op? Is het reéel gezien je eigen constitutie om te stoppen?en sterkte ook met het aanvaarden van jezelf...

Tot mails eventueel, groetjes, Félice

----------


## Kittykitt

Hoi,

Ik schrik enorm van alles dat ik hier lees. Is de geestelijke gezondheidszorg dan ZO achterlijk?! Waarom wordt dit middel nogsteeds voorgeschreven? De afkickverschijnselen zijn nog erger dan de kwaal. Was ik er maar nooit aan begonnen. 

In juli 2007 ben ik gestopt met de paroxetine. Nu nogsteeds ben ik zo moe dat ik tijdens het tandenpoetsen pauzes moet inlassen. Toen ik stopte met de medicijnen had ik goede hoop dat de moeheid die ik toen had over zal gaan. Ik had zelfs gesolliciteerd voor een opleiding voor verpleegkundige. 
Nu moet ik die opleiding helaas afzeggen. 

Ik heb dit allemaal te danken aan meerkanten in Ermelo.  :Mad:  
Zij hebben een heel stuk van mijn toekomst verpest. Nu kan ik 
mijn droom niet waarmaken.  :Mad:  

Ik ben 20 en voel me als 80.

----------


## Felice

Ja, KittyKit, ik geloof goed dat je er van schrikt! Ik denk dat het met veel van deze middelen zo werkt, dat het middel nog erger is dan de kwaal...maar het is wel hoe je het bekijkt. Als ik zelf er mee door blijf gaan gaat het nl. wél veel beter dan met wat voor andere, ook alternatieve therapie dan ook die ik geprobeerd heb. Maar stoppen is niet mogelijk. Dus je blijft er wel aan vast zitten. Wat dus als je bv. om welke reden dan ook niet aan dit middel kunt komen..?
Maar goed, als je het blijft innemen en het middel is het goede middel voor jou, als het bij iemand past dus, werkt het goed. Het vervelende is dat je er niet van af kunt.
en dat terwijl ik iemand ben om als het enigszins kan alles op homeopathische of andere meer alternatieve manier op te lossen...
Sterkte ook!

----------


## queenoftheroad

Hoi!

Ik ben ook nieuw hier. Een aantal dagen geleden ben ik gestopt met paroxetine En wat ik aan werking niet had, heb ik wel aan ontwenningsverschijnselen!
Meer dan een jaar geleden begon ik met 1 tablet. Daar merkte ik helemaal niks van. Toen 2 tabletten. Merkte ik ook niks van. Maar goed, ik wilde het een kans geven dus slikte ik maar braaf door omdat ik heel soms dacht, wat nou als het wel werkt maar ik dat gewoon niet zie? Afijn, het enige wat ik er van merkte was slllaaaaaaaaaperigheid....... 

Een tijdje geleden had ik er genoeg van. Als het dan toch niet werkte kon ik net zo goed afbouwen. Dus ik ben van 2 naar anderhalf gegaan. weer een paar maanden later naar 1 en weer een paar maanden later naar een halfje.
Nu wederom een paar maanden later vond ik het tijd om ook dat halfje weg te doen. Toen begon de ellende. Ik wist niet wat ik meemaakte. Al die tijd niets gevoeld van de werking en nu ineens wel de ontwenningsverschijnselen! En hoe! Misselijk, trillen, zweten, schokjes, duizelig, spierslaptes, ongecontroleerde schokjes in de spieren nou ga zo maar verder. Nog maar te zwijgen over de humeurschommelingen! Huilen en lachen tegelijk, dan weer het een dan weer het ander, het leek wel PMS central! Het was al avond toen het erger en erger werd, dus ik bibberend en huilend mijn werk afgebeld want in een vrachtwagen stappen met zulke symptomen leek me niet verstandig. Meteen de ggz gebeld, doorgestuurd naar de huisartsenpost. Die mensen aan de telefoon gehad, en zij vonden het " onwaarschijnlijk" dat deze symptomen van de paroxetine kwamen. Ammehoela! Ik had zoiets nog nooit gehad en het leek mij iets te toevallig dat het dan uit de lucht kwam vallen. En toen kwam ik op deze website terecht. En las ik de verhalen hier. Feest der herkenning, als ik dat een ' feest' kan noemen. Alles waar ik last van had, werd in dit topic bevestigd.... Ik wist dat paroxetine net als veel medicijnen gewoon rommel is maar oi....
Ik heb nu een aantal dagen stilletjes meegelezen en nu vond ik het tijd om te laten horen wat mijn ervaringen zijn.

Waarom ik ook schrijf; ik heb de afgelopen dagen, en nu nog steeds, heel erg veel baat bij een voedingssupplement genaamd Satiete. Zoals de naam al zegt, voeding. GEEN MEDICATIE. Ik zal niet zeggen dat het supergoedkoop is maar het werkt als een tierelier. Ik heb geen last meer van mn ontwenningsverschijnselen, en beter nog, ze werken beter dan heel die paroxetine/seroxat rommel! Wed maar dat ik die voortaan neem.

Simpele uitleg; paroxetine= serotonine die je kunstmatig in je lijf stopt om het in je hersenen op peil te houden. In dat supplement zit een combinatie van voedingsmiddelen die er voor zorgt dat je EIGEN LICHAAM wordt gestimuleerd om ZELF serotonine aan te maken! Ik ben naar mijn psych gegaan en heb gezegd dat ik voortaan dit neem. Hij heeft het opgezocht in een naslagwerk van artsen waar het in staat (PDR) en heeft zijn zegen gegeven. In eerste instantie was ik boos, waarom weten artsen dit niet dat er een veel beter en niet te vergeten gezonder alternatief is zonder de bijwerkingen en afkickverschijnselen??? Ik heb het daarom mijn persoonlijke queeste gemaakt om artsen daarvan bewust te maken.

Kies je ook liever voor een gezonder alternatief wat in mijn geval nog vele malen beter werkte, dan kun je voor meer informatie op de onderstaande link klikken. Je komt dan in een webshop terecht waar Satiete en andere supplemenen te koop zijn. Let wel, slik je nog steeds paroxetine of een ander kunstmatige antidepressiva, dan moet je overleggen met je arts want je mag het niet beide tegelijk nemen. Dan zou je namelijk kunstmatige serotonine in je lijf stoppen en zou je lijf zelf weer aan gaan maken en dat word teveel van het goede zoals je zult begrijpen. Gewoon de productinformatie etc uitprinten en meenemen naar je arts, zit je altijd goed. We zijn natuurlijk zelf geen dokters.

Ik wil iedereen heel erg graag bedanken voor zijn verhaal hier. Ik heb er erg veel aan gehad en wens iedereen het allerbeste toe! Succes!

Groetjes, queenoftheroad.

Ik heb er spijt van dat ik niet eerder van de Paroxetine af ben gestapt. Ik voel me nu vele stukken beter!
Dit is de directe link naar Satiete

http://www.mywinwebpage.com/Shopping...temcode=115006

----------


## queenoftheroad

Ik wilde bovenstaand berichtje wijzigen, maar helaas dat kan slechts binnen 10 minuten. De directe link naar satiete werkte niet, dus even een andere uitleg.

www.mwwp.net/tirnanog
Klik rechtsboven op shop.
je krijgt dan een andere pagina.
Links een kolom met "producten" scrol naar beneden totdat je Satiete ziet. Daarop klikken en je komt direct bij de productinfo terecht. (site is ook in het nederlands/duits etc te lezen)

m.v.g Queenoftheroad

----------


## Felice

Hoi Queenofthe road,

Dank je wel voor wat je hier geschreven hebt! Ik wou dat ik eerder van Satiete gehoord had, als het allemaal klopt wat jij schrijft! In elk geval wens ik jou heel veel succes ermee en zou het z e e r op p r ij s s t e l l e n als je nog enkele maanden nadat je bezig bent met Satiete tussentijds wilt laten horen hoe je je voelt en of je nog meer nareacties hebt gekregen of een terugval na het stoppen met seroxat of paroxetine. Graag tot wederhoren dus, groetjes en succes, Felice!
ps. Wie weet durf ik dan toch nog ooit het aan om te gaan stoppen en dan dit supplement te nemen. is het al lang op de markt trouwens, blijft het er? Dat weet je nl. niet zeker van een supplement, als het een zgh. eendagsvlieg is, hebben we er niks aan. En wat zit er in en wat kost het? Je schrijft wel dat het ''prijzig'' is?
Maar vooralsnog durf ik het risico niet meer te nemen om te stoppen vanwege de gevolgen die er niet om liegen!

----------


## Felice

Ik heb zojuist gegoogled naar satiete, en vond bij Tros Radar deze reactie erop:

Die Satiete van jou kost  88.50 per 84 tabletten! Meer dan een euro per tablet!
En wat zit er in om je stemming te verbeteren? Sint Janskruid!
Dit koop je bij het kruidvat voor ongeveer  4.- per 100 tabletten.

Verder val je ook nog af van Satiete. Whahaha, sprookjes bestaan nog!

Het is gewoon een idioot duur voedingssupplement!

Satiete? Geldklopperij. Je geeft mensen die anti-depressiva echt nodig hebben valse hoop!


Nou ja....als het inderdaad een middel is met St. Janskruid, dan kan ik vertellen dat ik daar geen baat bij had....

Niettemin hoop ik dat Queenoftheroad wel resultaat heeft. Ik zal nog eens verder kijken, maar Tros Radar is een goed programma waarin produkten goed en objectief beoordeeld worden, met de bedoeling van voorlichting aan de mensen.

----------


## queenoftheroad

Beste Felice,

Ik vind het jammer dat je het zo kort door de bocht neemt.... Zelf heb ik namelijk ook nooit baat gehad bij st jans-kruid preparaten en uberhaupt voedingssupplementen. Het bedrijf waar Satiete vandaan komt bestaat dit jaar 15 jaar en zeer veel mensen hebben wel baat bij o.a dit product. Er zijn er nog vele meer. Een vriendin van mij heeft 3 kinderen met aan autisme verwante stoornissen en zij zijn alle 3 van de reguliere medicijnen af ( concerta en ritalin) door Winrgy en Food for thought. Winrgy was overigens ontwikkeld door de NASA voor hun straaljagerpiloten om beter te presteren op hoge hoogtes. En dit zijn niet de enige gevallen wereldwijd. Wat tros wellicht ook niet meldt is dat de producten van dit bedrijf allemaal in de PDR staan ( physicians desk reference for non prescripted drugs dietary supplements and herbs,) een naslagwerk voor artsen, ze op de witte lijst van NECEDO staan en zowel door TNO als FDA ( organon bibbert als ze daar bezoek van krijgen,) getest en goed bevonden zijn.
Wat satiete betreft, wondermiddeltjes om af te vallen geloof ik ook niet in, maar mijn ervaring is dat ik minder zin heb in zoetigheid en minder snel vreetbuien heb nu ik dit supplement neem. Beoordeel eerst, veroordeel eventueel dan. Ik vind het namelijk heel gemeen om te zeggen dat ik mensen geld uit de zakken zou willen kloppen die echt Anti-depressiva nodig hebben. Je mag van mij aannemen dat ik het ook niet gebruik voor mijn zweetvoeten. 

Dat je er zelf niets mee wilt wil niet zeggen dat je anderen een mogelijkheid mag ontnemen. Dat wilde ik er nog even over kwijt.

m.v.g, queenoftheroad

----------


## Felice

Hoi Queenoftheroad, Ik heb het niet zo scherp bedoeld als jij het hebt opgenomen, dus ik heb mijn berichtje ook nog even over gelezen. Ik heb niet bedoeld dat jij mensen geld uit de zak wilt kloppen natuurlijk, maar de fabriek en de winkeliers die Satiete zo duur verkopen.
Verder ben ik voor iedereen blij als die zich gelukkiger voelt, liefst zónder welke vorm van medicatie of supplementen natuurlijk. 
Mijn toon uit mijn vorige mailtje komt voort uit jarenlange frustratie en zoektochten naar iets waarbij ik baat zou hebben om niet meer depressief te zijn en/of paniekstoornissen te hebben, vechten, strijden, steeds weer, om mijn hoofd boven water te houden en voor de buitenwereld te verbergen wat er met mij en in mij gebeurde. Teleurstelling en frustratie was mijn deel.
Seroxat was het eerste wat hielp, alleen kom ik daar dus niet meer van af en dat is opnieuw heel "vervelend". (Nu 6 en half jaar gebruikt.)
Net alsof je een junk bent: "ik kom er niet meer van af."
Ik wens iedereen een goede zoektocht toe naar het juiste middel om zich beter te voelen of de juiste levenswijze!

Sorry queenoftheroad, als ik je onbedoeld geraakt heb!

----------


## floortje12

ik herken hier veel van ,zie mijn geplaatste bericht
ik wist niet dat het zo'n vreselijk medicijn was.
ik heb nu een andere huisarts en die is er ook voor om te stoppen maar wel heel rustig.
t.n.t is het nog niet gelukt

----------


## floortje12

ik slik seroxat nu zeker 7 jaar en probeer dus al 3 jaar te stoppen
maar ik krijg steeds erge duizelingen en schokjes in mijn hoofd
mijn huisarts zegt dat het een kortwerkend middel is en daarom zo moeilijk om het te stoppen
hij adviseerde om een langwerkend middel te gaan gebruiken en dan kun je makkelijker stoppen b.v prozac
wie weet hier meer van?
ik ben ook in de eerste 3 jaar dat ik het spul gebruikte 20 kilo aangekomen!!!!!!!
dat helpt ook niet echt om je beter te voelen

----------


## Blij

Hoi Floortje12,

Ik heb ook heel veel jaren paroxetine geslikt maar ben er nu vanaf half juni vanaf. Ik heb het heel langzaam afgebouwd en was toch nog dagelijks "raar" in m'n hoofd. Iedere keer als dat rare gevoel minder werd bouwde ik weer een stukje af. Ik was ook 10 kilo aangekomen en dat is er nu eindelijk weer af.
Ik heb van de huisarts een medicijn gekregen dat ik een paar dagen inneem als ik me eens wat minder goed voel en dat helpt gelukkig. Hoop dat ik nooit meer paroxetine hoef te slikken, wat een vreselijke troep is dat.

----------


## Felice

Hoi Blij,
Wil je ook vertellen welk medicijn je van de huisarts gekregen hebt om ''je moeilijke dagen'' op te vangen? Misschien, wie weet, hebben wij daar ook iets aan, we zouden het eventueel kunnen overleggen met de huisarts.
Alvast dank!

----------


## Blij

Hoi Felice,
Tuurlijk wil ik dat vertellen. Het heet alprazolam en is een middel tegen angst.
Ik heb het sinds ik ben gestopt met de paroxetine 1 keer een paar dagen gebruikt. Ik had me toen erg boos en druk gemaakt en dat uit zich dan in me niet lekker voelen(griepverschijnselen, erg moe, nergens zin in hebben, huilen).
Als ik leef zonder me druk te maken, me dingen niet aan te trekken en niet teveel dingen op 1 dag te doen gaat het heel goed. Maar ja, soms loopt het weleens anders dan ik zou willen.

Groetjes!!

----------


## Felice

Hoi Blij, Ik zal het eens opzoeken op internet ook, alprazolam.
Ben benieuwd. Ik herken wat je schrijft over jezelf in dit berichtje, als het met mij niet goed gaat. (ook als ik bv. seroxat te laat inneem)
Ik durf eigenlijk niet meer te stoppen, maar wil het toch eens bespreekbaar maken...
bedankt!

----------


## Blij

Hoi Felice,
Ik hoop echt voor je dat je het aandurft om te stoppen. Sinds ik gestopt ben heb ik me pas goed gerealiseerd wat een troep het is. Bij de apotheek zeiden ze me dat de stof binnen 3 weken je lichaam uit is, nou, daar ben ik het helemaal niet mee eens. Twee maanden nadat ik gestopt was reageerde m'n lichaam volgens mij nog steeds op de nawerking van de paroxetine. Ik geloof dat alles nu, 7 maanden later, weer normaal is. 
Mocht je proberen te stoppen, zorg dan dat je er helemaal achter staat en begin er in het voorjaar mee, zodat je ruim voor de herfst klaar bent met afbouwen.
Succes en groetjes!!!!

----------


## Blij

Felice, ik heb een vraagje. Ik ben eigenlijk benieuwd of je ook zo vreselijk bent gaan transpireren sinds je paroxetine gebruikt?

----------


## Felice

Hoi Blij, 
nee, daar heb ik geen last van. Ik kon altijd al "goed" transpireren... jij hebt er dus wel last van?
Ik heb ook mijn gezin tegen om te gaan stoppen met seroxat...zij hebben er natuurlijk ook veel last van als ik niet goed functioneer, in paniek raak, depressief ben, enz.
Ik merk nu ook als ik het te laat in neem, dan word ik ook weer paniekerig en depressief, en trillerig. Dus ik weet ook niet of het echt nog wel mogelijk is om goed te blijven functioneren zoals nu als ik stop met innemen. Ik gun die diepe dalen niemand...en dan de vraag: hoe zal het dan weer gaan, heeft mijn leven nog wel die kwaliteit die het nu heeft, zij het dan met innemen van dit medicijn?
Ik zou heel graag willen dat ik het niet en nooit nodig gehad zou hebben en dus er niet mee had hoeven beginnen, of dat de huisarts een alternatief had geweten, maar het is ook wel zo zoals mijn man ook tegen mij zegt:
"als iemand insuline nodig heeft omdat die diabetes heeft neemt die dat toch ook. Als jij serotonine tekort hebt is het dus ook logisch dat je daar iets voor inneemt."

Als ik geen seroxat slik, raak ik depressief, nerveus, trillerig, paniekerig. En een heel diep gevoel van dood willen, het niet meer zien zitten, zorgen maken, enz. Daardoor weer ontstaan er eerder problemen in het relationele vlak, en depressieve reacties, dus vicieuze cirkel.
Ik weet niet of ik dat nog aan kan en mag vragen van mezelf en mijn omgeving.
Nu ben ik over het algemeen evenwichtig en opgeruimd en kan veel meer aan. 
Dus...?? moeilijk hoor. Maar het geeft een gevoel van afhankelijkheid van dit middel en het zwakt je gevoel en emoties af. (toen mijn moeder begraven werd heb ik totaal niet gehuild bv. en was heel rustig...voor mij heel vreemd. Wel heb ik een ''dijkdoorbraak'' gehad op het moment dat ze net gestorven was, daar was ik bij. Ik moest zo vreselijk huilen...wat ik op zich heel logisch vond en vind en wat ook goed was, voor mij. Maar toen werd mijn oudste zus (10 jaar ouder) heel kwaad op mij, zij was er ook bij. Ook nadien bleef ze er kwaad over. Terwijl zij ook had mogen huilen, en we hadden elkaar dan kunnen troosten en omhelzen, het verdriet delen, maar zij wilde direct de verzorging erbij halen. Dat had ook later gekund, we konden zelf ook wel zien dat onze moeder overleden was... Enfin...dat is een ander verhaal.
Maar daarna kwam er dus geen verdriet meer uit, alsof ik er niet bij kon komen. Wel een enkel keer later, ineens bij een wandeling of als ik bv. aan het stofzuigen was of zo, ineens wel diep verdriet en kon ik nog wel huilen om het verlies...

Jij nogmaals veel succes...~sterkte!

----------


## Blij

Hoi Felice,
Als ik jou verhaal lees merk ik wel dat het bij jou veel erger is dan het bij mij ooit geweest is. Als jij goed functioneert op paroxetine moet je er gewoon mee doorgaan. Ik weet niet hoe lang je het al slikt maar de jaren dat ik het geslikt heb heb ik er ook m'n "voordeel" mee gedaan. Ik ben mezelf gaan leren om me dingen niet of minder aan te trekken, soms een muurtje om me heen te bouwen als mensen me te vaak nodig hadden om hun verhaal bij me kwijt te kunnen. Ik wil nog steeds iedereen helpen maar alleen als ik het kan. Gaat het op dat moment niet dan zeg ik dat gewoon.
Als jij er verder geen probleem mee hebt (ik baalde van het transpireren, 10 kilo erbij en vaak buikkrampen) dan moet je er gewoon mee doorgaan. Het is voor je gezin veel fijner om een gezellige en leuke vrouw/moeder te hebben. 
Ik heb trouwens ook wel gemerkt dat het heel goed helpt om leuke dingen te doen als je je eens wat minder goed voelt. Lekker met een vriendin op stap of zo.
Hou je haaks!!

----------


## Felice

Hoi Blij, 
Ik slik het nu 6 en half jaar en ben intussen ca. 8-10 kilo aangekomen. Dat vind ik natuurlijk ook een nadeel.
En ja, ik mis inderdaad wel leuke activiteiten in mijn leven, toevallig zei ik net nog tegen mijn man, toen we samen even gingen wandelen om een frisse neus te halen, dat ik vriendinnen mis om leuke dingen mee te doen, zoals wandelen, te praten, enz. Dat geeft me ook een afhankelijk gevoel naar mijn man toe, de kinderen hebben hun eigen leven en zitten op kamers nu (21 en 19 jaar) en komen in het weekend thuis, wel of niet, maar doen niets meer met ons.
Maar ja, je komt niet zomaar aan contacten buitenshuis, als je niet meer werkt. Een fitness zaal is echt heel duur, en ook niet leuk om alleen te doen en zwemmen bv. trekt mij niet, in dat chloorwater, ik wandel dan liever in de vrije natuur en 's zomers ook fietsen. (anders heb ik het gauw te koud, ik ben echt een zomermens).
Ik ben te jong voor bv. een wandelclub voor oudere mensen (ben bijna 55 maar zie er nog heel jong uit en voel me ook nog jong) en bovendien mag ik daar qua leeftijdsgrens ook niet bij. In de buurt hier is iedereen erg op zichzelf of gewoon ''anders'' dan ik. (bv. ''stijf'', gesloten,''bekakt'' of werkt overdag, of "oud".
Moeilijk hoor. En op internet kun je toch ook niet de hele dag zitten en geeft op een bepaalde manier wel bevrediging, anderzijds niet, het is niet tastbaar, en de interactie is toch anders....en mijn nek en schouders en elleboog gaan ook opspelen als ik teveel computer (RSI komt dan weer terug) dus...ik weet dat het me helpt om me goed te voelen als ik zinvolle contacten heb en leuk vriendinnencontact, maar hoe..?? en als ik anderen help ook. En moet ook tegelijk leren mijn grenzen te trekken...te leren goed in het leven te staan..
Liefs, Felice

----------


## Blij

Jeetje Felice, ik schrik ervan. Heb je echt geen een vriendin of een familielid waar je het heel goed mee kunt vinden?

----------


## floortje12

hoi felice,
ik heb al jouw berichten doorgelezen en als ik jouw verhaal lees dan denk ik dat seroxat voor jou wel helpt.
ik wil er wel mee stoppen omdat ik mijn leven weer onder controle heb, leuke baan, lieve vrienden en een fijne thuisbasis.
maar als ik jouw verhaal lees kun je beter eerst proberen om deze dingen op te bouwen.
want als je dat moet doen zonder de seroxat zal dat heel moeilijk zijn.
Ik ben nu begonnen met afbouwen en ik hoop dat het gaat lukken.

je verteld dat je het moeilijk vind om contacten te krijgen:
is vrijwilligerswerk niets voor jou?
je kunt dan zelf bepalen wanneer je gaat werken en je kunt leuke contacten opdoen.
en wandelen kun je ook heel leuk dan i.d.v van nordic walken.
dit is voor alle leeftijden.
ik doe het ook en ik ben begin 40.

ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt,en dat het je gaat lukken.
Mijn gevoel zegt dat als je nog niet goed in je vel zit, je gewoon nog even door moet gaan met seroxat voordat je gaat stoppen.
mijn huisarts heeft als alternatief middel st. janskruid, dat is homeopatisch en dat kan ik evt. gaan nemen als ik helemaal gestopt ben.

ik wens je veel succes!

----------


## floortje12

hoi blij,
ik ben heel erg benieuwd hoelang jij er over gedaan hebt om te stoppen.
ik herken ook het gevoel dat je het niet te druk moet hebben en de tijd voor jezelf moet nemen.
ik heb me ook voor genomen echt goed op me zelf te letten en op tijd gas terug te nemen.
En het is heel belangrijk dat de mensen die dicht bij je staan je steunen.

----------


## Blij

Hoi Floortje,

Ik las dat je als je helemaal gestopt bent met de paroxetine st janskruid wilt gaan gebruiken. Ik weet niet of je het weet maar als je de pil slikt en ook st janskruid is de pil minder betrouwbaar. Voor de zekerheid wil ik je dat toch even laten weten.
Je vroeg hoelang ik erover gedaan heb om te stoppen: weet ik niet precies meer, ik denk dat ik ongeveer maart/april begonnen ben met afbouwen maar ik slikte maar driekwart tablet. Na een aantal weken terug naar een halve en na weer een aantal weken naar een kwart. Toen een poosje om de dag een kwart, daarna om de twee dagen en daarna gestopt. Maar dat werkt voor iedereen op een andere manier denk ik.
Groetjes!!

----------


## Felice

Hoi Blij, Ik heb wel enkele vriendinnen, maar niet om bv. mee te wandelen of zo. Ze wonen ook verder weg, familie ook.
Of ze werken en/of hebben een partner thuis en maken niet makkelijk andere afspraken...etc..

Hoi Floortje, Ik heb wel een vorm van vrijwilligerswerk, maar daarin ontmoet ik niemand...
mijn sociale leven is niet zo makkelijk... ik ben misschien te onvoorspelbaar voor mezelf en daardoor maak ik niet gauw meer vaste afspraken. Ik durf niet meer te vertrouwen op mezelf en ontwijk dan... vaak thuis blijven of op bed liggen of verstopt bij de tv of computer: veilig, op safe spelen...

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Felice,

Het is precies of je mijn verhaal hier boven neerschrijft...
Ik heb ook enkele goede vrienden,maar die wonen ook te ver weg om eens samen iets te gaan drinken of om bij elkaar op de koffie te gaan  :Frown:  en idd:zij hebben ook hun werk/priveleven.
Ik ben ,net als jij,ook te onvoorspelbaar om afspraken op voorhand vast te leggen...wat als ik me juist die dag dan heel slecht voel? Of absoluut geen zin heb om te praten?
Daarom blijf ook ik meestal thuis;veilig en geborgen...idd,zoals je zegt;op safe spelen!
De pc,daar voel ik me wel goed bij...ik zet hem aan als ik dat wil en ook weer uit als ik dat wil!
Ik heb door hier te modereren ook weer een beetje meer motivatie:ik ben ergens een beetje verantwoordelijk voor en kan mensen proberen te helpen en te steunen....net als jij,Felice,heb ik ook een sociaal beroep gehad(filiaalmanager kledingzaak)en was ik altijd héél graag onder de mensen...maar helaas heeft dat Chronisch Vermoeidheids Syndroom mij al ruim 10 jaar in zijn 'macht' en ik voel me er steeds hopelozer en machtelozer door...waarom kan ik morgen niet gewoon weer actief en gezond opstaan????
Ik begrijp je écht volledig Felice: erg hé,zo niet verschrikkelijk,om je zo te voelen!?!

Ik slik al jaren(meer dan 10)AD's,de laatste jaren Sipralexa...en deze werkt héél goed bij mij(het is ook één van de nieuwste op de markt,met bijna 'zero' bij- en/of nevenwerkingen).

Ook ik heb een tijd lang Seroxat geslikt,maar die werkte gewoonweg averechts bij mij....beven,trillen,zenuwachtig,gespannen,huileri g en véél aankomen...dus wéér naar huisarts gegaan en zo héél wat AD's uitgetest voor ik de juiste,voor mij dan,gevonden had:Sipralexa(in combinatie met kalmerende(indien nodig) en slaapmiddelen).....maar Seroxat,Trazolan,Mianserine,Zoloft50,Lerivon,Cymba lta=ook één van de nieuwere,etc,etc,etc(ben een hoop namen vergeten sorry!)...heb ze allemaal gehad...enkel Zoloft50 heb ik voor langere tijd genomen,die werkte ook nog redelijk goed...maar ik blijf bij mijn Sipralexa tot ik groen licht krijg van mijn artsen om er mee te mogen gaan stoppen(minimaal jaar afbouwen dan dus:maar dat heb ik er graag voor over)!

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb eigenlijk wel een paar goede voornemens in gedachten om mezelf weer wat meer onder de mensen en buiten te krijgen...zoals bijv een kook-, bloemschik-,digitale fotografie-,etc cursus te gaan volgen...maar ben bang dat ik daar nu nog te zwak voor ben...dat zijn dan wéér verplichte afspraken...kan ik dat aan of niet? Ik twijfel nog...
Eerst maar eens zien hoe het de komende weken in het UZ verloopt met alle consultaties en onderzoeken die ik al vast heb staan...morgen 2  :Frown:  
half 12 en 14u ...pfff...ik word er stillekes aan écht zot van! Maar ja...ik blijf hopen!!  :Wink:

----------


## Blij

Hoi Felice, wat jammer van die vriendinnen. Zou je er niet één zo ver kunnen krijgen dat jullie eens een weekendje samen weggaan, ook al is het maar 1 nachtje? Dan heb je lekker tijd voor elkaar, kun je leuke dingen doen, gezellig kletsen enz. Moet het natuurlijk wel een vriendin zijn die ook begrip heeft voor jou.

----------


## Felice

Ja, Agnes, dat is allemaal vergelijkbaar he. Zo zijn er meer dingen.. al is het wel moeilijk om dit op zo'n forum te zetten allemaal. 
Vandaag bv. kon ik weer niet mijn bed uit, had geen afspraak met iemand anders, (alleen met mezelf..en dat is dus een onvoldoende prikkel) zodat ik niet op kon staan...zo werd het later en later, ik lig dan wel te denken en half te dromen, zelfs ben ik in gedachten al aan het doen wat ik zou willen/moeten doen, in huis aan taken bv., maar kom er niet uit...Ik denk er wel aan dat ik op moet staan, hoor zelfs verschrikt de telefoon gaan, kom verschrikt rechtop zitten, durf hem niet op te nemen omdat ik nog in bed lig, dus laat hem gaan en ga weer plat liggen,
en slaak een zucht van verlichting als de telefoon opgelegd wordt aan de andere kant... en ik ''droom'' verder, maar
nog meer verstoord en toch niet de innerlijke kracht hebbend om op te staan. En ik slaap ook weer gewoon in. Tot ineens een punt bereikt wordt dat ik ineens mijn bed uit ga. Verstoord, balend van mezelf, dat ik te weinig zelfdiscipline heb. 
Ik zou even naar de overburen willen gaan omdat ik hen nog niet gezien heb en eigenlijk een gelukkig Nieuw jaar wil wensen. (maar denk tegelijk: zij komen ook niet even langs, dus willen ze dat eigenlijk wel..?), ik moet een berg strijk doen, opruimen, lezen,(tal van boeken die wachten) aan de computer zitten, emails beantwoorden, hier lezen en schrijven, vriendinnen bellen, eventueel afspraak maken, tv kijken, enz.
Maar als ik in een zgn. ''remfase'' zit, zo noem ik het voor mezelf maar, want ik kan ook heel anders zijn en direct actie ondernemen, dan gebeurt er niet veel. Heb net alleen nog ontbeten en de keuken wat opgeruimd. Gisteren diverse wassen gedaan, dat moet nu verwerkt worden. Heb mijn seroxat te laat ingenomen hierdoor...ook nadelig.

De meeste van deze ''doe-activiteiten'' die ik opnoemde, zijn dingen die ik in mijn eentje moet doen, niemand bij tegen kom en geen afspraak voor hoef te maken.
Het is dat mijn man vanavond thuis komt, waardoor ik in elk geval moet koken en eigenlijk ook de was gestreken wil hebben, omdat ik het waardeloos vind dat hij de hele dag werkt en zou kunnen zien dat er bij mij niets uit mijn handen is gekomen en ik toch moe ben.
Maar: ik kan ook dagen hebben waarin ik heel gewoon goed functioneer hoor, en trouwens, aan de buitenkant kan men niet zien wat er zich allemaal van binnen in mij afspeelt. 
maar: hoe minder contact, des te minder ik functioneer en hoe meer ik me terug trek in mezelf. Als een kluizenaar. Voor mij is contact hebben dus essentieel. Ik denk dat een mens ook niet geboren is om alleen door het leven te gaan. Maar als ik bv. kijk naar de afgelopen dagen, dan ben ik teveel alleen geweest, ook het weekend. Ja, mijn man was er wel, maar die kan zich heel goed in zichzelf terugtrekken, ook aan de computer. Er is wel contact, maar niet datgene wat ik nodig heb, meer af en toe iets zeggen tegen elkaar, over wat er bv. gedaan moet worden, en samen eten of koken of opruimen en slapen. Te weinig inhoudelijk voor mij. En even samen wandelen.
En dan gaat hij door de week werken, komt laat thuis van zijn werk en gisteravond bv. na een kwartier thuis meteen door naar een fotoclub waar hij om de 2 weken heen gaat, om om 23.30u. pas terug te komen, dus ik was veel alleen, zelfs al was ik gistermorgen weg om iemand te gaan helpen thuis, en daarna op ziekenbezoek in de buurt. Maar dat was het. Daarna en daarvoor moest ik vele uren, teveel, zelf alleen zijn in mijn eigen gedachten en leefwereld.
Ik kan best alleen zijn, dat heb ik wel geleerd, maar hoé, en wat voor effect heeft het op me.
Als je teveel alleen bent, moet je zo uit jezelf weer naar buiten komen om contact te hebben of leggen, ik kan dan ook erg schrikken van de telefoon of deurbel enz.
Morgen bv. ga ik naar mijn ene uurtje aerobic in de week, dat is ook leuk en doet me goed, ook mijn lijf, daarna drinken we samen koffie en gaan we ieder zijns weegs. 
Ik heb wel contacten dus, maar voor mij niet voldoende. Het is voor mij ook echt niet nodig dat mensen bv. begrip voor mij hebben, want ik wil niet dat ze dat moeten doen, ik mag ''niet zwak zijn'', wil ''perfect'' zijn en niet veel mensen mogen weten dat het soms heel moeilijk gaat. Dan krijg je ook dat terug trekken.
Dit is vast niet alleen het gevolg van seroxat, of helemaal niet, maar ja, ik wil het toch hier neer zetten...want ik heb toch seroxat gekregen vanwege het sociale leven o.a., mijn angsten, zorgen, paniek, enz. Dus is het het een of het ander..? zonder seroxat zou het misschien nog erger zijn.
Ik denk het wel, want nu is mijn stemming op zich beheersbaar, mijn angsten ook, kan zelfs redelijk stabiel functioneren en als ik naar buiten treed lukt het meestal vrij aardig om ''gewoon'' over te komen. Soms niet, dan reageer ik door een scherp woord of zo of als iemand me negeert ineens heel overgevoelig en met tranen... dat zorgt dan weer voor een opnieuw of verder terug trekken, zo'n tegenslag. 
Ik moet me veilig voelen bij mensen, en dat is natuurlijk niet altijd, want de buitenwereld is niet altijd zo lief. En toch wil ik niet dat ik iemand ben waar mensen rekening mee moeten houden, want dat is een zwaktebod. Ik wil sterk zijn, als een zonnebloem, stralend, fier, rechtop, alles aan kunnend, anderen helpend, bijstaand, gevend van mezelf en verworven wijsheden, groeiend in het zonlicht en de warmte, de wind trotserend, dus ook tegenwind, draaiend naar het licht, niet geknakt.
Maar als mensen vervelend doen raak ik in het gedrang, voel me niet veilig meer. Ik straal zoveel mogelijk zelf liefde uit, maar ja, dat is toch te weinig om de hele wereld bij wijze van aan te kunnen of om er werk mee te hebben of aan te kunnen. Terwijl ik dat anderzijds zo nodig heb.
Maar dan kom ik weer teveel die kwetsbare kant van mezelf tegen. Dus dan weinig contacten, dat op safe spelen. Ik heb vroeger eens een boek gelezen van een Belg, Bruno Paul de Roeck, dat heette De loernoot.
Dat beeld sprak me toen al aan: iemand is bang en kijkt door een walnoot naar buiten (de loernoot) om te zien of het veilig is daar buiten en dan eventueel uit zijn schulp te kruipen. In al die jaren ben ik wel sterker geworden, maar ja, dat is eigenlijk geen eerlijk vergelijk, want ik heb nu dus seroxat die me ondersteunt én ik werk niet meer buitenshuis, dus mijn wereld is slechts zogenáámd veiliger.
Als er iets is buitenshuis, als ik ergens heen moet waar ik niet de controle over heb of waarvan ik weet dat het voor mij eng of minder veilig kan zijn kan ik me ook zeer nerveus maken, zeer geagiteerd. De zenuwen gieren bij wijze van door mijn keel, letterlijk.

wordt vervolgd, mail was te lang...

----------


## Felice

Vervolg: 
Zónder seroxat zou heel veel van wat ik nu doe of hoe ik nu functioneer in elk geval niet mogelijk zijn. En tegeljk legt het veel lam en helpt het niet om structureel aan oplossingen te werken. Dat heb ik natuurlijk wél geprobeerd, vroeger, zonder medicijn, maar zoals je merkt, zonder resultaat. Niets hielp, ook geen klassieke homeopathie. Dan komen er sociaal gezien brokken en wordt je leefwereld beperkter. Terwijl je er niets aan kunt doen, alleen ben je op de een of andere manier te kwetsbaar in het leven, te gevoelig, te nerveus gebleven of geworden. Eerder gewórden denk ik, door opvoeding en omgevingsfactoren. Want ik weet goed dat ik vroeger een heel lief, spontaan, open en vrolijk, ook wel wat verlegen kind was. Gevoelig als ik was voor liefde en goedkeuring en ook voor afkeuring, en opgegroeid in een gezin waar het niet makkelijk was om positieve aandacht te krijgen, vocht mijn natuur om ''mag ik er zijn''? en zo niet, dan kwam de angst en het gedrag om toch goed gekeurd te worden en liefde te krijgen. Daardoor is er veel misgegaan in mijn leven...waar ik maar niet over uitwijd... en nu probeer ik sinds 6 jaar mbv. seroxat te leven in een ietwat beschermde omgeving, mijn huwelijk, zonder werk, maar met alle nadelen en gemis ook... graag zou ik in staat zijn om buitenshuis een gewone baan te hebben en goed te functioneren, zonder depressies die dan weer toeslaan ook, omdat ik bang ben iets niet te kunnen of dat men mij niet mag, of sterker: afwijst.
Die angst en die ervaringen beperken heel mijn leven en vermindert mijn levenskwaliteit. 
Telkens moet ik mezelf bij de hand nemen om actie te ondernemen en dat is erg moeilijk. 

En je kunt er bijna niet over praten, omdat je er normaal uit ziet, en mensen begrijpen het meestal niet of zien je als een probleemgeval, dat willen ze niet of willen daar niet mee om gaan, en dus probeer je weer aan het beeld te voldoen dat mensen wél willen zien: vrolijk, opgewekt, lief, wijs, slim. Dat, die kant is er óók, maar het voelt tweeslachtig. Je wilt er helemaal mogen zijn, zoals je bent.
En dus ook zonder seroxat, wat sedeert, gevoelens afzwakt, zorgt dat je minder brokken maakt. Maar ik vind het zo erg dat ik niet zonder kan en niet gewoon kan functioneren zoals zoveel mensen, de meeste mensen toch, wél kunnen.
Maar ik heb dus wel enkele vriendinnen hoor, gewoon niets mis mee..maar die hebben ook hun eigen leven en ik wil ook niet veel over deze dingen praten, dan ben je toch bang dat ze misschien afhaken. Ieder heeft zijn eigen proces te gaan. en eigenlijk schrijf ik makkelijker een keer hierover dan praten. Het is denk ik zelf ook niet goed om te vaak of teveel over dit soort dingen te schrijven of praten, want ik wil in de positieve energie zitten en me daar op richten. Probeer dus leuke dingen te verzinnen om te ondernemen, met mijn man meestal, maar dat is ook (te) beperkt. Of de financiën laten dat niet toe. (Vriendinnen om het weekend bv. leuke dingen mee te doen, nee, die zijn er niet. Of ik vind het gewoon leuker om dan iets met mijn man te doen.) Het is meer door de week dat ik teveel leegte beleef, of in mezelf, ook al heb ik ''genoeg te doen'' dat zijn voor het merendeel zoals ik schreef dingen die ik alleen moet doen en praktisch niemand bij nodig heb of ontmoet. Ik heb wel enkele activiteiten in de week gepland, maar daarbij ontmoet ik weinig gelijkgestemden, dat is alleen om ''bezig te zijn'' of er even uit te zijn''.

Enfin, ik heb het een keer opgeschreven...
liefs, Felice

----------


## Blij

Felice, ik heb er grote bewondering voor dat je dit alles hebt opgeschreven. Ik heb inmiddels al heel veel verhalen op deze site gelezen en ik geloof dat ik er niet thuishoor. Ik wens jou en alle anderen heel veel sterkte voor nu en de toekomst.
Heel veel liefs!!!

----------


## Petra717

@ Blij, 

Waarom denk jij dat je op deze site niet thuis hoort? 

Groetjes, 
petra

----------


## Petra717

@ Felice, 

Het heeft even geduurt voordat ik het alles van je gelezen had. 
Het is wel heel veel en vind het ook erg jammer om te lezen, want ik lees gewoon dat je een hele warme, lieve vrouw bent... alleen vol onzekerheden voor zichzelf, voor anderen ect. 
Ik vind het heel knap dat je hier je verhaal hebt kunnen posten en hoop ook zeker dat het je oplucht! 
Jouw verhaal, jouw pijn, jouw strijd met je eigen en de buitenwereld doet mij denken om mijn eigen verhaal ook te posten. Het verhaal wat ik al een poos echt graag naar buiten wil brengen, maar niet durf. Maar daar zal ik later een topic over openen. Wil je hiervoor wel alvast enorm bedanken! 

Zelf slik ik ook al een poosje AD, momenteel slik ik Mitazapine, er achter sta ik niet. Heb tot nu toe weinig baat bij dit middel, enkel de bijwerkingen spelen wel. Ben al ruim 6kg aangekomen (en kom nog steeds aan) en ben veel misselijk buikkrampen, diaree, overgeven, veel meer last van vermoeiheid, heb veel minder trek en kan ook veel minder hebben qwa eten. Door deze bijwerkingen is het voor mij niet makkelijker opgeworden. Ik merk dat ik steeds meer moeite heb om te werken. Het enige positieve wat het mij biedt, is dat ik er een paar uur meer van slaap. Dat is fijn, maar ben veel meer vermoeid dan voorheen. 
Me arts wou mij een aantal jaar geleden al aan de AD hebben, ik heb hier destijds nee tegen gezegd. Pas vorig jaar was ik zover heen dat het mij even niets meer kon schelen, ik had geen zin meer om te vechten. Toen heb ik 1,5 maand AD geslikt en toen abrupt gestopt, aangezien het mijn geheugen verknalde. Ik kon niets meer onthouden en het verergerde mijn evenwichtsstoornis, waardoor ik bijna dagelijks flauw viel. 
Sinds een paar maanden ben ik weer aan de AD, na stevig aandringen van mijn psych. 
Voor mij is de AD een middeltje wat mij op het moment niet veel verder helpt. Hopelijk komt dat nog. Wat mij op het moment wel verder helpt is therapie, na onverhoop 4 psych te hebben versleten en bij de vorige dacht het echt aan mij te liggen, dat ik haar een kans mocht geven. Terwijl iedereen in mijn omgeving zei dat ik moest stoppen, ben ik na ruim 1,5 jaar zware tegenzin therapie -waarin ik alleen maar in een dieper dal kwam te zitten- eindelijk gestopt en bij me huidige psych in therapie gegaan. Oftewel ik was weer bij mijn diepste dal wat ik ooit had bereikt, voor mij was het leven niets meer waard, zag het nut niet meer en de zelfmoordgedachtens waren weer daar. En nog vecht ik er regelmatig mee, maar ik blijf vechten. Mijn huidige psych bestookte ik eerst met vragen, was doodsbenauwd om weer met de verkeerde in zee te gaan. Wonder boven wonder beantwoorde ze al me vragen even serieus. 

Maar to the point... waarom ik na jaren tegenstribbelen toch ben begonnen met antidepresieva? 
Kort gezegt ben ik na altijd mogen vechten, zowel fysiek alswel mentaal was en ben ik helemaal op. Zo op dat ik op mijn 21e al tegen me 2e burn out zit!
Na jaren overeind te proberen blijven in de vele stormen, is mijn weerbaarheid afgenomen. Het lukt mij niet meer zelf om de controle te grijpen, om me te verstoppen in me werk, in het groot houden, in het afleiding zoeken. 
Mijn werk is al sinds mijn 10e mijn grootste uitlaadklep, hier stort -samen met school- ik al mijn energie in. Hopend op een betere toekomst, hopend op betere tijden. Maar de betere toekomst, betere tijden komen er niet, dat is de realiteit. Dus waarom zal je dan nog vechten. Maar diep van binnen weet ik dat gewoon wil leven om het mooie wat er wel is. Om dat naar boven te halen en om de strijd met eigen weer aan te kunnen ben ik begonnen aan therapie en jah wie A zegt mag ook B zeggen.... dus AD slikken hoort daar dan ook bij... Maar ik blijf erbij dat het flinke troep is, wat je eigenlijks niet zal mogen slikken. 

Lieve Felice, Ik hoop dat je iets aan mijn verhaal hebt. 
Keep on going! enne ik zal rond puzzelen voor je!

Knuffel, 
petra

----------


## Felice

Lieve Petra,
Ik ben blij dat mijn verhaal jou gestimuleerd heeft om ook e.e.a. te schrijven en hoop dat het je ruimte geeft. Het is niet zo dat ik er iets aan heb, maar dat geeft niet. gedeelde smart is halve smart..? maar jouw verhaal voelt toch weer anders dan het mijne, logisch ook. Zo heeft ieder zijn eigen verhaal en zijn eigen worsteling. Opkrabbelen, jezelf en je leven vorm proberen te geven, doorgaan, met medicijnen of zonder...
ieder mag zijn eigen verhaal schrijven en/of zijn hart luchten, zelfs al helpt dat ook niet...

----------


## Petra717

> Lieve Petra,
> Ik ben blij dat mijn verhaal jou gestimuleerd heeft om ook e.e.a. te schrijven en hoop dat het je ruimte geeft. Het is niet zo dat ik er iets aan heb, maar dat geeft niet. gedeelde smart is halve smart..? maar jouw verhaal voelt toch weer anders dan het mijne, logisch ook. Zo heeft ieder zijn eigen verhaal en zijn eigen worsteling. Opkrabbelen, jezelf en je leven vorm proberen te geven, doorgaan, met medicijnen of zonder...
> ieder mag zijn eigen verhaal schrijven en/of zijn hart luchten, zelfs al helpt dat ook niet...


Idd, zo heeft ieder zijn eigen worsteling, ieder verhaal is anders, voor ieder voelt het dan ook anders, maar overeenkomsten kan aangeven dat je er niet alleen voor staat, dat je niet de enige die worstelt met AD, stoppen of doorgaan, de bijwerkingen en/of de invloed op het sociale leven. 
Dat kleine beetje kan je toch een beetje een steuntje in de rug geven. 
Het sociale leven heeft in mijn inzicht zeker geen baat bij AD! Voor dat ik begon met AD was ik eindelijk weer begonnen met vriendschappen aan te gaan, nu vlakt dat weer af. Wat ik heel erg jammer vindt. 
Het is bij mij niet zo als bij jouw en Agnes, dat het gaat om de onvoorspelbaarheid, dat je niet weet hoe je je dan voelt om een afspraak te maken. Het is bij mij meer, dat ik het mezelf niet waard vind, ik snap niet waarom mensen met mij contact zouden willen en daarnaast speelt het wantrouwen in mezelf an anderen ook een grote rol. Dit wantrouwen heb ik door de jaren opgebouwt. De strijd om te overleven heeft mij gevormd; ben wantrouwend en houd graag de controle in me leven, maar helaas kan dat niet altijd. 

Meid je staat er niet alleen voor! 

Knuffel
petra

----------


## Felice

Lieve Petra, 

Tja...op zich heb ik wél baat bij seroxat mbt. het sociale leven, ook al zwakt het e.e.a. af. Omdat ik nu minder last heb van huilbuien bv., ineens in tranen schieten, waardoor je op mensen vreemd, of te zwaar, of moeilijk over komt. Niet begrepen wordt. Je begrijpt zelf amper soms waarom je zo'n sterke emotie hebt. Maar tegelijk is het ook zo, dat de seroxat juist ook omdát de emoties afgevlakt worden, ik ook niet zo'n prikkel meer heb die je nodig hebt om contacten te onderhouden. Je houdt het ''meer bij jezelf''.
Ach, er zijn zoveel aspecten, waardoor het toch lastig is om het op papier uit te leggen. De ene keer denk je aan dit, een andere keer aan dat, en alles bijelkaar maakt het een beeld. Je zou gauw een vertekend beeld naar buiten kunnen brengen, want ik voel me bv. beslist niet alleen maar ziek, depri of zo. Een andere keer voel ik me weer geweldig in vorm. Dat is dus net zo goed lastig in het sociale verkeer...
Natuurlijk ben ik het liefst in dié vorm om naar buiten te treden, dat heeft iedereen toch. En het werkt ook goed om niet in de treurigheid van je bestaan te zitten, maar om je gedachten en gevoelens te overstijgen, daardoor groei je ook als mens. Dus als het enigszins mogelijk is, zorg voor iets wat je goed doet, teksten lezen, schrijven over mooie dingen, de natuur opzoeken, bloemen, een hobby enz.
Dat zou ik tegen iedereen willen zeggen. Zodra je je wat beter voelt, bouw die momenten uit, leef en geniet ervan, koester die mooie momenten, het geeft je goede spiritule voeding en groei en kansen!
Ik ben op zich niet negatief over seroxat. Weet niet hoe andere middelen werken of op mij zouden werken. Voor mij is het wel een steun. Alleen de bijwerkingen, het afvlakken o.a. en het gevoel afhankelijk te zijn ervan...nee, dat hoeft niet...

Maar petra, natuurlijk mag jij er zijn, en natuurlijk ben jij de moeite waard, je mag jezelf en je geboorterecht niet ontkennen! Je moét er zijn zelfs, anders was je er immers niet. En je hebt de heilige plicht tegenover jezelf om er iets van te maken. 
Pak jezelf op als je je negatief tegenover jezelf voelt, schrijf voor jezelf alle positieve punten op over jezelf, ook die je van een ander hoort. Laat dat voor je werken, kijk elke dag naar die lijst, en durf jezelf lief te vinden en lief te hebben. Het is je geboorterecht! En als je niet het gevoel hebt dat je ouders je waarderen als mens, heb je juist de kans nu om jezelf te gaan aanvaarden, en jezelf aan te nemen, als een Ouder over je eigen Kind te gaan zorgen en waken en liefhebben!

Lieve knuffel van Felice!

----------


## refluS

Hoi

ik ben een student en ben 27.
Ik lees dat veel mensen met hun klachten naar de huisarts gaan en dat huisartsen hun paroxetine(seroxat) voorschrijven.
Ik liep zelf een tijdje bij Lentis(voorheen GGZ) die me toen liet kennis maken met een psycholoog die me seroxat voorschreef.
Dat zijn toch de mensen die er verstand van hebben. Een huisarts die heeft er lang niet zoveel kennis van meestal maar heel algemeen.
Die heeft niet zoveel verstand van je brein.
Deze psycholoog heeft een uur lang met me gesproken over middelen als seroxat en andere wat minder sterke middelen.
Ze heeft me paroxetine aangeraden omdat ik last heb van depressieve buien, angsten en problemen in sociale situaties. Als een duwtje in de rug.
Ik slik nu sinds zondag elke morgen 20mg Paroxetine Sandoz.
Ik dacht echt van wow dit is vast een wondermiddel en een grote kans dat het aanslaat.
Toen ik thuis kwam las ik op forums erg negatieve verhalen over dit middel.
Ik heb ook het idee dat mensen die klachten hebben natuurlijk eerder op zoek gaan en hun verhaal te vertellen, begrijpelijk natuurlijk dat je er dan zo mee bezig bent.
Er zijn natuurlijk zoveeeeeeeel mensen die er zoveel baat bij hebben.
Een vriend van me slikt het ook dagelijks 40mg! en al heel lang.
Hij is overenergiek, komt beslist niet aan en hij heeft geen last van angsten meer en depressies.
Nou prima toch?
Ook op de site van Tros Radar lees ik diverse positieve en soms uitzinnige reacties van gebruikers.
Ik zou het een nadeel vinden als ik zou aankomen maar ik ga dan ook rekening houden met mijn eetpatroon. Verder is het afwachten en ik moet ook binnekort weer langskomen voor controle.
Ik raad de mensen aan die via hun huiarts dit slikken, toch iemand te zoeken die toch meer verstand hiervan heeft en ruim tijd voor je kunt maken.
Je huisarts is geen psycholoog, hij zet ook niet je been in het gips of knipt je amandelen..
Dit is specialistische werk dus laat je doorverwijzen.



Trouwens Valeriaan Nervovit van Bional kalmeert ook prima!

----------


## Agnes574

het duurt wel zo'n 2 tot 3 weken hoor,voordat je de positieve effecten gaat merken van een AD...dit heeft een 'gewenningstijd' nodig!
Pas aub wél op met homeopatische middelen naast AD's,sommige mogen namelijk absoluut niet samen met AD's genomen worden...zoals bijv St Janskruid!!

----------


## tantett

Hoi Felice, ik ben nieuw hier op deze site en las jouw quote waarin ik in mij totaal kan vinden.
Ik slik nu seroxat voor een jaar nu en heb naar mijn idee alleen maar ondanks positivie verandereningen (voor kort in het begin) nu het idee dat het haast voor mij alleen negatieve dingen met zich meebrengt en merendeels ook wat jij beschreef ervaar ik ook.
Ik ben er op afgeknapt naar mijn idee naar medicatie toe dat ik gelijk het liefst totaal er mee wil gaan afkappen. Ondanks dat ik weet dat mijn depressie van voorheen en issue's weer terug zullen komen ik heb dit zelfs liever dan hoe ik nu momenteel met me medicatie sta en leef in het leven.
Ik wil dus cold turkey van deze troep gaan afkicken. Maar wel met behulp van gesprekken met psychiator. 
Als je wil houd ik je wel op de hoogte hoe de vordering of instorting er van gaat.

----------


## Agnes574

Hou ons zéker op de hoogte Tantett als je wilt!!!

Groetjes Agnes

----------


## Felice

Hoi Tantett,

Hoe gaat het nu met je? Ik ben benieuwd, ben je gestopt met seroxat, of niet? lukte dat? of ben je aan een ander middel begonnen?

Laat je nog eens horen?

Liefs, Felice

----------


## Mayday

Hoi Felice,

Het lijkt wel alsof alles ik met jouw verhaal over mezelf lees. Ik kan mij er zo goed in vinden..

Ik ben hier via google beland, eigenlijk opzoek naar het boek van PB de Roeck (Loernoot). 

Na enkele gesprekken met mijn psycholoog adviseerde hij mij dat om het boek te lezen. Ik heb het er nooit met hem over gehad, kort na dat gesprek ben ik er mee gestopt. Vandaag vond ik het briefje waarop de naam van de schrijver stond en was toch wel een beetje nieuwsgierig. Toen ik je verhaal las leek het wel alsof je het over mij schreef. Het ''gewoon'' willen zijn, perfect en vooral niet willen laten zien dat je zwak bent. En zo kan ik er veel opnoemen, maar opmerkelijk is dat je schrijft dat je wel eens woorden vergeet. Dat heb ik namelijk echt vaak, zelfs woorden die ik dagelijks in mijn mond neem. 

Ik ben onlangs begonnen met mijn nieuwe opleiding en merk dat ik niet op mijn gemak voel in de klas. Ik wil heel graag mijn opleiding afronden maar ik ben snel geneigd om niet te gaan. Als ik bijvoorbeeld te laat ben, durf ik simpelweg niet te gaan omdat ik bang ben omdat iemand daar wat over te zeggen heeft. Ik heb wel altijd mijn woordje klaar en ik praat wel met mijn klasgenoten maar ik heb toch het gevoel dat ik er niet bij hoor. 

Mijn mentor vraagt weleens wat er aan de hand is, ik probeer me dan in te houden en niet te huilen maar wat ik ook doe het lukt gewoon niet, ik klap dicht en verzin van alles om er onderuit te komen. Ze gaat het toch niet snappen.. Zo ook mijn vriend niet. Hij snapt niet waarom ik me er zo druk om maak, en zegt dan altijd dat ik van een mug een olifant maak. 

Ik wil zoveel doen en niet over alles hoeven na te denken. Of medicijnen nodig te hebben om normaal te kunnen functioneren. Wat moet ik tegen mijn vriend en tegen mijn (toekomstige) kinderen ? Dat ik gek ben geworden en medicijnen nodig heb om bepaalde gevoelens te onderdrukken.. 

Ik ben mezelf nu tegen gekomen en ben aardig in de knoop geraakt. Maar ik heb geen tijd om ''aan mezelf te werken''. Ik wil zo graag mijn diploma halen. En gecombineerd kan dat niet (i.v.m werk druk). Maar ik kan 't ook niet 3 jaar lang onderdrukken. 

Help.. !?


Groetjes,

May

----------


## refluS

hoe heet het boek??

ik zie op bol.com versch boeken van hem

----------


## Mayday

''De loernoot''  :Smile: 

Volgens mij is hij niet meer te koop. Wellicht tweedehands ?

----------


## antonia 43

Ik begrijp je heel goed, je baalt omdat je altijd anders blijft dan andere en overal veiligheid in wil bouwen.
Ik vind dat je het heel goed kan verwoorden en dat kan ik niet.
Ben aan het afbouwen van efexor en begonnen met nortrilen.Ik voel nu al dat het ook niet goed is voor mij en ga misschien ook proberen met satiete.Heel veel sterkte met je eenzame strijd.
gr. antonia

----------


## JOJO

hoi hoi wou jullie even mijn medeleven betuigen,en ik begrijp heel goed dat je met medicatie graag wil stoppen maar je moet je ook afvragen of dat wel verstandig is want soms moet je een pilletje slikken om je wat beter te voelen er zijn miljoenen mensen die dat doen net als er miljoenen mensen zijn die het niet doen maar elke dag aan de bar hangen en zich klem zuipen en ja als pilletje slikker word je in dit geval echt veel meer gerespecteerd ik heb adhd en heb zijns kort ook pilletjes en zou ze liever niet hebben maar ja in deze wereld word het soms van je verwacht.groetjes

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Felice,
Ik vind het heel dapper van je dat je hier je verhaal hebt gedaan!  :Smile:  
Ik vind het heel goed van je dat je ondanks alles wat er in jou leven gebeurd is toch graag het positieve wil benadrukken en andere mensen probeert te helpen, hoe moeilijk het soms ook voor jezelf is! Je wilt die vrolijke sterke persoon zijn voor iedereen, maar dat kan niet altijd (niemand kan dat). In mijn ogen is een vorm van een sterk persoon, ook het tonen van je zwaktes (niet aan iedereen natuurlijk). Ik hoop dat je de balans vind die jij zoekt!

Lieve Petra,
Je bent echt wel de moeite waard hoor! Iedereen heeft zijn of haar eigen kleine of grote problemen, tegenslagen en eigenaardigheden. De kunst is om het te verwerken of een plek te geven en voor zover ik lees doe jij daar heel hard je best voor en ik hoop oprecht dat je op de plek komt waar jij als persoon wilt zijn!

----------


## gabry

Het duurt minstens 6 maanden voordat welke AD dan ook volledig uit je lichaam is verdwenen.
Ook ik transpireer(de) enorm, en ook ik ben ruim 25 kilo aangekomen.

Ook ik heb 5 pogingen gedaan (op traditionele huisarts manier) om van die troep af te komen.
Ik slik 10 jaar paroxitine.

Maar ik ben nu met veel succes aan het afbouwen.
Met behulp van voedingssupplementen.
Ik krijg het zelfs vergoed van de gemeente (ik zit in een uitkering)
Ik voel me beter dan ooit te voren.

Dus *Ja er is een manier!!!*

Ik zat op 20mg. en zit nu op 9mg.
ZONDER AFKICKVERSCHIJNSELEN

Hoe? Kijk eens op www.dewegterug.nl
Lees het eens door zou ik zeggen...
Liefs Gabry.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Gabry,

Fijn dat je al zoveel hebt afgebouwd zonder afkickverschijnselen  :Smile:  Ook fijn dat jou gemeente het voor je betaald  :Smile:  Heel veel succes met de laatste 9mg af te bouwen!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

